# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Alpharadin

## HorstK

Auf eine Frage zu Alpharadin bekam ich von der Firma BAYER folgende Antwort (Stand 10.Juli 2013)

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

Sehr geehrter Herr ...,

vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage bezüglich Alpharadin, die an mich weiter geleitet wurde:
Leider ist es noch zu früh einen konkreten Termin für die Zulassung bzw. Markteinführung von Alpharadin in Deutschland nennen zu können.
Zurzeit befindet sich eine klinische Studie für Alpharadin in Deutschland in Planung.
Weitere Information diesbezüglich können Sie über den folgenden Internetlink erhalten:
http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01618370?term=Alpharadin&rank=8
Gerne kann ich Ihnen ein Zentrum in Ihrer Nähe nennen, das an dieser klinischen Studie teilnehmen wird. Bitte teilen Sie mir dazu Ihren Wohnort mit.

Freundliche Grüße aus Leverkusen
Dr. Claudia Büchner
Projektleiterin Medical Information

----------


## Hvielemi

> Auf eine Frage zu Alpharadin bekam ich von der Firma BAYER folgende Antwort (Stand 10.Juli 2013)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zurzeit befindet sich eine klinische Studie für Alpharadin in Deutschland in Planung.
> Weitere Information diesbezüglich können Sie über den folgenden Internetlink erhalten:
> http://www.clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01618370?term=Alpharadin&rank=8
> ...





> Estimated  Enrollment:
> 1500
> 
>  Study Start Date:
> July 2012
> 
>  Estimated  Study Completion Date:
> April 2015




Da solltest Du Dich unbedingt anmelden.
Wenn die Studie erst April 2015 abgeschlossen wird,
heisst das wohl auch, dass es vor 2015 keine Marktein-
führung geben wird.
Oder verstehe ich da was falsch?

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi






PS: 'tschuldigung,
die kopierte Tabelle hat mir das Layout zerschossen

----------


## RuStra

> Auf eine Frage zu Alpharadin bekam ich von der Firma BAYER folgende Antwort (Stand 10.Juli 2013)
> ...
> Leider ist es noch zu früh einen konkreten Termin für die Zulassung bzw. Markteinführung von Alpharadin in Deutschland nennen zu können.
> Zurzeit befindet sich eine klinische Studie für Alpharadin in Deutschland in Planung.


Hallo Horst,
 das ist ja seltsam: das hört sich ja so an, als ob sie hier die Zulassung auf der Basis einer anderen, neuen Studie bewirken wollen.

Dem steht gegenüber, dass

a) die FDA Radium-223 am 15.5. zugelassen hat,

b) die EMA mit ihrem Gremium CHMP schon am 11.4. das Radium-223 "under evaluation" hatte, was hier in der aktuellen Ausgabe auch noch nachzusehen ist,
auf der PRAC-Agenda vom 8.-11. das Radium-223 auf der TO stand, und mit dem "Status: for discussion and agreement of advice to CHMP", 
was meines Wissens bedeutet, dass als nächstes dieses Gremium wieder am Zuge ist, CHMP = Committee for Medicinal Products for Human Use, 
dann wohl mit einer "positive opinion" - wenn das geschieht, ca. 6 später Zulassung durch die EU-Kommission.

c) die Zulassungsstudie ( ALSYMPCA ) just heute im NEJM erschienen ist, der fulltext ist verfügbar, viel Spass beim Lesen!

Grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Korrektur, man sollte halt erst alles lesen ...





> das ist ja seltsam: das hört sich ja so an, als ob sie hier die  Zulassung auf der Basis einer anderen, neuen Studie bewirken wollen.



Nee, tut es nicht, wenn man sich mal die Studie genauer anschaut, das ist halt die "safety study" im Rahmen des "early access program for the use of Ra-223".

Die Aussage von der Frau Büchner, dass man den Zulassungstermin noch nicht nennen könne, steht dazu nicht im Widerspruch, s.o.

----------


## Harald_1933

*Ergebnisse der Phase-III-Studie ALSYMPCA mit Radium-223-Dichlorid von Bayer im New England Journal of Medicine veröffentlicht
*
Bitte *diesen Bericht lesen.
*
*"Alt ist man dann, wenn man den Lastern nicht mehr auszuweichen braucht, weil sie einem nicht mehr begegnen"*
(Gustave Flaubert)

Gruß Harald

----------


## HorstK

Falls ich in die angekündigte klinische Studie für Alpharadin aufgeneommen werden sollte, stellen sich für mich folgende wichtige Fragen:

- soll die 3-Monatsspritze* ELIGARD* (Leuprorelinacetat)
  (die nächste Spritze wäre am 04.09.2013 fällig)

und

- die Monatsspritze *XGEVA* (Denosumab) 
  (die 7. Spritze wäre am 05.08.2013 fällig)

_während der Alpharadin-Behandlung weiter verabreicht werden_ ??

- wie sieht es mit  *ZYTIGA* (Abirateronacetat) aus *?* Die Einnahme von 120 Tabletten (4 Tabl. täglich) ist am 03.08.2013 beendet.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst
P.S.: Den Hinweis _"Fragen sie ihren Arzt oder Apotheker"_ kenne ich.  :L&auml;cheln: 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Horst,

falls Du die ALSYMPCA-Studie meinst, so ist mein Verständnis des von Harald verlinkten Artikels, dass sie abgeschlossen ist – wie sonst könnte man jetzt Ergebnisse veröffentlichen?

Ralf

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Ralf,

siehe oben Beitrag #1

Gruß Horst

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Horst,

ok, das hatte ich übersehen; das ist dann eine andere (neue) Studie. Wenn Du Dich dort bewerben willst, dann solltest Du prüfen, ob Du unter die definierten Ausschlusskriterien (Exclusion Criteria) fällst und, wenn nicht, Deine Fragen an die Studienleitung richten. Dein behandelnder Arzt wird sie Dir kaum beantworten können, und auf unsere Meinungen wirst Du Dich auch kaum berufen können, wenn wir sagen "ja, müsste gehen", und die Studienleitung sagt "nein, geht nicht".

Ralf

----------


## Heinz Kurt

Das Härtefallprogramm soll im September d. J. starten. In einigen Zentren sind bereits Wartelisten eingerichtet worden. Lt. Prof. Schostak geht es um Patienten mit Kastrationsresistenz, Knochenmetastasen ohne oder mit wenigen Symptomen, vor Chemo.

Gruß Heinz

----------


## HorstK

Dr. Chris Parker (The Royal Marsden Hospital, UK) sagte in einem Interview (danke für die Übersetzung von LowRoad)* u.a.* folgendes:

"Ich würde sagen, ein Medikament wie Radium-223 verlangt einfach nach Kombinationstherapien, da es so gut verträglich ist. Ich persönlich würde gerne Kombinationsstudien mit Abiraterone (ZYTIGA) sehen. Hier hätten wir zwei Medikamente, beide mit erwiesener Lebensverlängerung bei Prostatakrebs, beide sehr gut verträglich, aber komplett unterschiedlichen Wirkmechanismen. Diese Kombination müsste doch Wirkung haben?!"

Im KISP unter Medikamente gelesen:

Medikamente  Xofigo
(Alpharadin, Radium-223-Dichlorid)
http://www.prostatakrebse.de/informa...lbs-index.html


Gruß Horst

----------


## HorstK

Mein PSA-Wert ist von 1243 ng/ml am 23.05.13 auf 262 ng/ml am 02.08.13 gesunken. Eine Behandlung mit Radium-223-Dichlorid (Alpharadin) ist derzeit nicht möglich, trotz Knochenmetastasen.

Vom Studienleiter der teilnehmenden Uni-Klinik erhielt ich folgende Auskunft:
_"Grundlegend kann Alpharadin auch mit Zytiga kombiniert werden. Das Problem ist, dass wir uns derzeit noch streng an die Einschlusskriterien halten müssen und wir deshalb nur die Patienten einschleusen können, bei denen der PSA-Wert steigt, oder die neue Läsionen haben.
Da bei Ihnen der PSA-Wert im Moment weiter fällt sollte mit Zytiga weiter gemacht werden. Eligard würde in dieser Situation weitergegeben. Xgeva könnten Sie auch aussetzen."
_
Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## MalteR

zur Kenntnis

in München Klinikum rechts der Isar, aber viele Ausschlusskriterien... 

Tel. 089 4140-2944 

http://www.mri.tum.de/node/2051 

http://www.mriu.de/klin_studien/arzt...lpharadin.html 


MalteR

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Malte,

besten Dank für Deinen Hinweis.
Ich denke, dass die Ein-bzw. Ausschlusskriterien für alle teilnehmenden Uni-Kliniken gleich sind.
Wenn ich mich dort (MRIU) anmelde bekomme ich evtl. die zweite Absage ? (siehe Beitrag #12)

Gruß Horst
P.S.:Akut: Schmerzen im Schulterbereich, Steißbein beim Sitzen, Kreuzbein (Os sacrum)
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## HorstK

_Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob ich mich darüber freuen soll, dass ich (noch) kein Kandidat für ALPHARADIN bin..._ :L&auml;cheln:  (siehe auch Beitrag #12)

Freundliche Grüße
Horst

3 Tesla MRT Ganzkörper-Darstellung vom 02.09.2013
Neuroradiologische Beurteilung:

1. Bekannt diffus-osteoplastische Metastasierung der gesamten Wirbelsäule. Im Verlauf hier unverändert keine Höhenminderung von WK, keine Frakturen, keine pathologischen KM-affinen Läsionen ossär, intraspinal und paravertebral.

2. Osteoplastische Veränderungen weist auch die Schädelbasis sowie der Unterkiefer auf, intrakraniell kein Hinweis für Metastasen, kein Hinweis auf eine Meningeosis carcinomatose (auch nicht an der Wirbelsäule).

3. Weiter finden sich osteoplastische Veränderungen ohne KM-affine Läsionen der Scapula beidseits, des Humerus beidseits, rechtsbetont, der Rippen sowie der unteren Extremitäten. Auch hier kein Frakturnachweis.

4. Weiterhin kein Hinweis für ein Lokalrezidiv in der ehemaligen Prostata-Loge. Es zeigt sich konstant zu den MR-VA von 11/2012 ein Aufstau von Nierenbeckenkelchsystem links und Ureter.

5. Im Verlauf größenprogrediente KM-affine Metastasen des Beckenskeletts, weiter auch Größenzunahme und neue KM-affine Metastasen im prox. Femur bds., hier auch im Schenkelhals beidseits.

6. Kein sicherer Hinweis für Lungen- oder Oberbauchorganmetastasen (bei eingeschränkter Beurteilbarkeit durch Atem-Triggerung der Sequenzen, da ein Atemanhalten über mehrere Sekunden nicht möglich war).

Zur genaueren Erfassung der knöchernen Läsionen, insbesondere Beurteilung der Stabilität der knöchernen Wirbelkörperläsionen, ggf. ergänzende low-dose-CT empfohlen.

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

dennoch dies:

*Bayer erhält Empfehlung für die Zulassung von Radium-223-dichlorid zur Behandlung von Patienten mit kastrationsresistentem Prostatakarzinom und Knochenmetastasen in der Europäischen Union

*Bitte *hier weiterlesen.
*
*"Sage nicht immer, was du weißt, aber weiß immer, was du sagst"*
(Abraham Lincoln)

Gruß Harald

----------


## HorstK

Hallo Harald,

vielen Dank für Deine Info.

Mal schaun was der Studienleiter der UniKlinik dazu meint... Hoffnung, dass ich in die Alpharadin-Studie doch noch aufgenommen werde - eher wohl nicht.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report
P.S.:  Ist Dir der Rundbrief von FE bekannt? (TET)

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Horst,

ja der Rundbrief vom 24.9.2013 liegt mir vor. Ich warte noch auf die Zustimmung von Dr. Eichhorn, der heute in München weilt, diesen Rundbrief hier einstellen zu dürfen. 

*"Willst du in der Welt vorwärtskommen, so hilf erst anderen, vorwärtszukommen"*
(Aus Japan)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Harald, Horst,
die EMEA zulassung von Alpharadin wir innerhalb der *nächsten beiden Monate erfolgen*, weshalb die Studienaufnahme sicher jetzt eher restriktiv gehandhanbt wird. Wer noch etwas warten kann, der sollte die Zulassung abwarten, dann geht das alles etwas entspannter.

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Horst,

*hier* ist der Rundbrief

Wir, Josef (Dietz), Winfried (W. Rellok), Andi (LowRoad) und ich haben Dich in Ulm vermisst.

*"Die Vergangenheit und die Gegenwart sind uns Mittel, die Zukunft allein ist unser Zweck"*
(Blaise Pascal)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

heute früh konnte man unter dem von mir eingestellten Link den Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn noch lesen, d.h. zumindest ich konnte das auf meinem PC. Jetzt lässt er sich nicht öffnen. Falls Ralf etwas daran geändert haben würde, hätte er das vermerkt. Ich stelle es hier noch einmal ein.

Jetzt klappts wieder!

P.S.: Nach nochmaliger Kontrolle gehts es nun auch oben wieder auf. Schon seltsam.

*"Die Menschen haben immer mehr Handys, sich aber immer weniger zu sagen"*
(Veronika Völkl)

Gruß Harald

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo lieber Harald,

ich bin sehr beeindruckt von unserem gestern gemeinsam erlebten Nachmittag in Ulm.

Als Nichtbetroffener kann ich nur hoffen, daß die Entwicklung neuer Diagnostik im Tempo der letzten Jahre helfen wird, den Schmerz und das Leiden am Prostatakarzinom zu lindern. 

Ich sehe eigene Patienten an mir vorüberziehen, eine Armada  - und es war immer zu spät. Mir blieb nur übrig, als Hausarzt die Schmerzmittel zu handeln. Was gäbe ich dafür, nach heutigen Möglichkeiten zu verfahren.

Winfried

----------


## Harald_1933

> Hallo Konrad, Hallo Harald,
> 
> ...ob ich euch beide morgen im Ulmer Hörsaal entdecken werde?
> 
> Winfried


Lieber Winfried,

nachdem Konrad Dir per PN sein Foto mit einer australischen Kopfbedeckung als Erkennungszeichen übermittelte und noch darauf hinwies, dass Andi und ich früh im Klinikum sein wollten, um als erste Zuhörer in den Saal stürmen zu können, war es für Dich natürlich eine leichte Übung, uns ausfindig zu machen. Interessant für mich aber war dann Dein Hinweis, dass Du mich an der Stimme erkannt hattest, als ich kurz mit Prof. Reske ein paar Worte wechselte. Wegen meiner Hörprobleme spreche ich wohl meist sehr laut, wie Du sicher auch bei den gelegentlichen Telefonaten bemerkt hast und meine Frau oft beklagt. 

Ich habe mich sehr gefreut, Dich in Ulm kennen gelernt zu haben. Deine intensive Anteilnahme an den zahlreichen Vorträgen empfand ich schon beeindruckend. Immerhin handelte es sich um doch um ein zumindest für mich als medizinischer Laie sehr kompliziertes Thema, das erst in jüngster Zeit so einen hohen Aufmerksamkeitsgrad genießt. 

Der PSMA-Inhibitoren/Ligandenforschung gehört die Zukunft.

*"Ein Mittel, das unter allen Umständen wirkt, muß aus dem erkrankten Individuum selbst gewonnen werden"*
(Christian Friedrich Hebbel)

Gruß Harald

----------


## HorstK

> Wir,... haben Dich in Ulm vermisst.


Guten Morgen Harald,

leider war es mir krankheitsbedingt nicht möglich Euch in Ulm zu treffen, schade.
Den Rundbrief-Link kann ich immer noch nicht öffnen, evtl. liegt's ja auch an meinem PC.

Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## Harald_1933

Guten Morgen Horst,

schon ärgerlich, dass Du die Fahrt nach Ulm nicht antreten konntest. Unsere Quadriga - diese Formulierung habe ich von Konrad übernommen - hätte sich gefreut, dich als Fünften begrüßen zu können.

 Der Link erweist sich in der Tat bei einer eben vorgenommenen Kontrolle als verbesserungswürdig bzw. eher bedürftig. Er ließ sich stets mit Adobe Reader öffnen, und jetzt erscheint ein Hinweis, dass ein Problem aufgetreten sei. Was immer das auch ist - die pdf.Datei hatte Dr. Eichhorn als Anhang an die mir übermittelte E-Mail eingestellt. Vielleicht hätte ich den Rundbrief selbst in pdf. umwandeln sollen. Ich bemühe mich, das in Ordnung zu bringen.

*"Das Alter hat zwei große Vorteile: Die Zähne tun nicht mehr weh, und man hört nicht mehr all das dumme Zeug, das ringsum gesagt wird"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Horst,

nun hoffe ich mal, dass mir die Technik nach der Umwandlung in eine neue Datei nicht noch einmal einen Streich spielt. *Hier* sollte es nun aufgehen. 

*"Der größte Freund der Wahrheit ist die Zeit, ihr größter Feind das Vorurteil und ihr ständiger Begleiter die Demut"*
(Charles Colton)

Gruß Harald

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Hier* sollte es nun aufgehen.


Ja, es geht auf.
Und erstmal erschrickt man über die Länge dieses Rundbriefes.
Dann aber sieht man bei der Lektüre, dass es keine Zeile gibt,
die man weglassen könnte, es ist alles so spannend!
Ich spar mir jetzt Kommentare zu den einzelnen Themen, nur soviel:

Schade, dass ich das 'Firmagon' (Degarelix) so schlecht vertragen hatte ...

Dank an Dr. Eichhorn für die geballte Ladung klugen Querdenkens
und Dank an Harald für die Weiterleitung an uns.

Let the good times roll!
Hvielemi


Nachtrag:
Ältere Rundbriefe Nr. 1, 2 und 5 sind auf der Seite von Dr. Eichhorn abrufbar:
http://portal.psa-zu-hoch.de/Willkommen.asp - [Rundbriefe]

----------


## HorstK

Neuer PSA-Wert vom 17.10.2013
 So steht es auf dem Laborblatt: 
 Messgerät (ECLIA/ROCHE) 
> 100.0 ng/ml
 Nachweisgrenze: 0.003 ng/ml
 Bestimmungsgrenze: 0.03 ng/ml

*Ohne Eligard-Spritze und Zytiga-Tabletten ist das PSA von 225.20 ng/ml am 16.09.13 auf 100.0 ng/ml am 17.10.13 gefallen*. Beide Medikamente wurden am 15.09.2013 abgesetzt. 

Was ist da los ? Wie kann das sein ?

Gruß Horst :L&auml;cheln: 
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## RalfDm

> Was ist da los ? Wie kann das sein?


Von den LHRH-Agonisten ist bekannt, dass sie auch nach dem Ende der "offiziellen" Wirkungsdauer noch ca. drei Monate weiterwirken. Zu Zytiga sind mir keine diesbezüglichen Erfahrungen bekannt. Du schreibst nicht, wann Du die letzte Eligard-Spritze erhieltest. Rechne zu dem Datum sechs Monate hinzu, so lange hält die Wirkung der Testosteron-Unterdrückung etwa an; ab dann steigt es wieder.

Ralf

----------


## Harald_1933

> Was ist da los ? Wie kann das sein ?


Hallo Horst,

dieses Phänomen hat meines Wissens auch mal Bob. L. in einem anderen Zusammenhang erwähnt, dass nämlich, wenn man eine Medikation plötzlich abbricht, das PSA abdriftet, anstatt, wie man hätte erwarten sollen, nunmehr ansteigen würde. 

Ich wünsche Dir eine Weile Stillstand oder besser noch mehr abdriften des PSA.

*"Durch den eigenen Charakter bestimmt sich jeder das Schicksal"*
(Cicero)

Gruß Harald

----------


## HorstK

> Du schreibst nicht, wann Du die letzte Eligard-Spritze erhieltest. Rechne zu dem Datum sechs Monate hinzu, so lange hält die Wirkung der Testosteron-Unterdrückung etwa an; ab dann steigt es wieder.


Danke für die Info, Ralf. 
Also freue ich mich bis November, hoffentlich...

Letzte Eligard-Spritze am 29.05.2013
 Letzte Zytiga-Tabl. am 15.09.2013

Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## LowRoad

> Neuer PSA-Wert vom 17.10.2013
> ... 
> > 100.0 ng/ml
> ...
> Was ist da los ? Wie kann das sein ?


Hm,
ich bin ja bekannt als misstrauischer Mensch, meine Frau meint "Berufspessimist", aber >100ng/ml (sprich: größer als 100ng/ml) könnte auf 3857ng/ml bedeuten?! Oder was bedeutet das ">" Zeichen in deinem Beitrag? Roche schreibt zum Testverfahren:




> *Meßbereich:
> *0,002 (Elecsys 2010), *0,003*(E170) bzw. 0,006 (Elecsys 1010) *100 ng/ml* (definiert durch die Nachweisgrenze und das Maximum der Masterkurve).

----------


## HorstK

> ...ich bin ja bekannt als misstrauischer Mensch, meine Frau meint "Berufspessimist"


..."Berufspessimist" stimmt in diesem Fall. 
Der vom Labor berichtigte PSA-Wert vom 17.10.2013 beträgt nicht >100 ng/ml sondern 396.4 ng/ml
Hier der korrigierte (endgültige) Befund:

----------


## Urologe

Praktisch ALLE PSA-Tests haben die Obergrenze 100. Bei höheren Werten muss
das Labor die Probe 1:10 oder 1:100 verdünnen, nochmals bestimmen und hochrechnen.
Viele Urologen, die PSA selbst bestimmen scheuen einfach diesen Aufwand und sagen
einfach > 100.
Ich halte das aber für zu einfach.

----------


## HorstK

> Hier der korrigierte (endgültige) Befund:

----------


## Hvielemi

> ..."Berufspessimist" stimmt in diesem Fall. 
> Der vom Labor berichtigte PSA-Wert vom 17.10.2013 beträgt nicht >100 ng/ml sondern 396.4 ng/ml


Lieber Horst
Der erneute Anstieg nach nur 5 Monaten anstelle des zuerst gedachten 
Abfalles des PSA ist bitter. Vielleicht hilft da ein gewisser "Berufsoptimismus"
 einen Schritt weiter, denn damit ist wohl das Ausschlussargument für 
Alpharadin hinfällig:




> Mein PSA-Wert ist von 1243 ng/ml am 23.05.13  auf 262 ng/ml am 02.08.13 gesunken. Eine Behandlung mit  Radium-223-Dichlorid (Alpharadin) ist derzeit nicht möglich, trotz  Knochenmetastasen.
> 
> Vom Studienleiter der teilnehmenden Uni-Klinik erhielt ich folgende Auskunft:
> _
> 
> 
> 
> "... Das Problem ist, dass wir  uns derzeit noch streng an die Einschlusskriterien halten müssen und wir  deshalb nur die Patienten einschleusen können, bei denen der PSA-Wert  steigt, oder die neue Läsionen haben.
> Da bei Ihnen der PSA-Wert im Moment weiter fällt ...
> ...


Alpharadin sollte Dir nun nicht länger vorenthalten bleiben, 
und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass dieses Deinen Krebs nachhaltiger 
beeinflusse, als Zytiga dies getan hat.
Auf dass deine arg lädierten Knochen  bis dann weiterhin ohne
Frakturen durchhalten mögen!

Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## RalfDm

> Alpharadin sollte Dir nun nicht länger vorenthalten bleiben


Auf dem DGU-Kongress Ende September wurde gesagt, dass Alpharadin in einigen Monaten verfügbar (= zugelassen) sein werde.

Ralf

----------


## HorstK

> Horst,
>  ...Wer noch etwas warten kann, der sollte die Zulassung abwarten, dann geht das alles etwas entspannter.


Danke, Andi,
eine leitende Ärztin der Nuklearmedizin, welche in die jetzige Studie involviert ist, teilte mir auf Anfrage mit, dass die EMEA-Zulassung Ende November 2013 erfolgen soll.
@Forum - Sind nach erfolgter Zulassung die Kassen (GKV u. PKV) *verpflichtet* die Therapiekosten zu übernehmen? 
Freundliche Grüße
Horst

----------


## M Schostak

In dieser Woche werden die allerletzten Patienten im Härtefallprogramm eingeschlossen. Bei der Datenlage und der ebenfalls bestehenden Übernahme von ähnlich teuren Medis (Zytiga, Xtandi) werden die Kassen zwar ein wenig jammern, aber nichts dagegen tun können.
Laut Info der Firma wird die Zulassung  Mitte bis Ende November erwartet.
Aus meiner Sicht können das Medikament aber nur die Zentren applizieren, die auch am Härtefallprogramm teilgenommen haben. Die Lagerung und Applikation sowie Entsorgung von Abfällen ändert sich ja nicht und die Zulassung dafür haben bei weitem nicht alle bekommen.


Übrigens zur allgemeinen Info:
Eine Studie mit Alpharadin + Zytiga ist in unmittelbarer Vorbereitung und startet in den Zentren, die am Härtefallprogramm teilgenommen haben, im ersten Quartal 2014

Herzliche Grüße

M. Schostak

----------


## HorstK

*DANKE*, Herr Prof. Schostak, für diese mutmachende Aussage.

Sie sind der erste deutsche Urologe, den ich kenne, der zu den weiteren Schritten bezüglich Radium-223-Dichlorid (Alpharadin) hier etwas konkretes sagt.

Bisher kannte ich "nur" dies:
Dr. Chris Parker (The Royal Marsden Hospital, UK) sagte in einem Interview *u.a.* folgendes:
"Ich würde sagen, ein Medikament wie Radium-223 verlangt einfach nach Kombinationstherapien, da es so gut verträglich ist. Ich persönlich würde gerne Kombinationsstudien mit Abiraterone (ZYTIGA) sehen. Hier hätten wir zwei Medikamente, beide mit erwiesener Lebensverlängerung bei Prostatakrebs, beide sehr gut verträglich, aber komplett unterschiedlichen Wirkmechanismen. Diese Kombination müsste doch Wirkung haben?!"

Freundliche Grüße 

Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## LowRoad

> ...Aus meiner Sicht können das Medikament aber nur die Zentren applizieren, die auch am Härtefallprogramm teilgenommen haben...


Wieso das denn? Warum sollte Praxen Alpharadin nicht zugänglich sein, die bisher z.B. Samarium-153 (Quadramet®) verabreicht hatten? Da existiert doch schon die notwendige Infrastruktur. 

Eine Studie mit Alpharadin+Abiraterone ist natürlich hübsch, wird sie uns belastbare Daten liefern. Bis dahin kann das, in den entsprechenden Stadien, wohl auch schon jetzt (d.h. nach Zulassung von Alpharadin) appliziert werden. Beide Mittel besitzen dann eine Zulassung für das Pre-Chemo Setting, also warum nicht kombinieren? Das ist doch klar indiziert, wenn z.B. blastische Knochenmetas UND Lymphknoten- oder Organbefall vorhanden ist. In weit fortgeschrittenen Stadien haben die Pts. oft ein Gemisch aus lytischen und blastischen Knochenmetas. Was machen wir denn dann Prof. Schostak?

----------


## M Schostak

Wie gesagt, meine perönliche Sicht.
Mit Alphastrahlern hatten wir in der Medizin insgesamt so gut wie keine Erfahrung. Deshalb ist  die Zulassung von Radium 223 mit Samarium o.ä. nicht vergleichbar.
Es haben nur sehr wenige geschaft, die Bedingungen zu erfüllen, die das Strahlenschutzamt fürs Härtefallprogramm gefordert hat. Selbst bei den Unis war es sehr schwierig (Wir sind glücklicherweise durchgekommen und haben viel Patienten eingebracht).
Wir werden es ja sehen.

Herzliche Grüße

MS

----------


## Harald_1933

> Warum sollte Praxen Alpharadin nicht zugänglich sein, die bisher z.B. Samarium-153 (Quadramet®) verabreicht hatten? Da existiert doch schon die notwendige Infrastruktur.


Lieber Andi,

Deine Frage war an M.S. gerichtet. Darum hatte ich meine laienhafte Meinung zunächst zurückgehalten. Tatsächlich aber vermute ich schon, dass die Zentren, die  am Härtefallprogramm teilgenommen hatten, im Vorteil sind, weil dort schon Erfahrungen bei der Applizierung gesammelt wurden, während die von Dir erwähnten Praxen das erst noch in die Praxis ohne Vorkenntnisse umsetzen müssen.

Warten wir's also ab, wie es kommt.

*"Zeit ist überhaupt nicht kostbar, denn sie ist eine Illusion. Was dir so kostbar erscheint, ist nicht die Zeit, sondern der einzige Punkt, der außerhalb der Zeit liegt: das Jetzt. Das allerdings ist kostbar. Je mehr du dich auf die Zeit konzentrierst, auf Vergangenheit und Zukunft, desto mehr verpasst du das Jetzt, das Kostbarste, was es gibt"*
(Eckhardt Tolle]

Gruß Harald

----------


## HorstK

Nuklearmediziner haben jetzt bei meiner Skelettszintigraphie mit ergänzendem low dose SPECT/CT im Nebenbefund (NB) einen Pleuraerguss mit Atelektase diagnostiziert.

zu Pleuraerguss:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pleuraerguss
zu Atelektase:  http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atelektase

Der Arzt der Inneren Medizin/Onkologie am Klinikum hier vor Ort, empfahl mir heute am Freitag eine stationäre Einweisung über die Notaufnahme. Dem bin ich noch nicht gefolgt.  

Jetzt weiß ich wenigstens woher meine Atem- und Hustenprobleme bei kleinster Anstrengung, z.B. beim Gehen und Treppensteigen, kommen könnten. 
Von der Nuklearmedizin wurde eine Abklärung z.B. mit KM-CT des Thorax empfohlen. 

Obwohl aus nuklearmedizinischer Sicht die Indikation zur Durchführung einer Alpharadin-Therapie besteht, mußte ich wegen körperlicher Schwäche, zweite Bluttransfusion ist geplant, die Teilnahme an der laufenden Studie absagen. Das ist sehr schade.

So hat halt ein jeder sein Päckchen zu tragen, bei mir ist es z.Z. ein Rucksack.


Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62

----------


## Harald_1933

Moin Horst,

würde Dir gern beim Rucksacktragen helfen, weil ich aktuell nur ein Päckchen zu tragen habe. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du gut über die weiteren Runden kommst.

*"Die Menschen glauben fest an das, was sie wünschen"
*(Gaius Julius Cäsar)


Gruß aus der Vorderpfalz.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Obwohl aus nuklearmedizinischer Sicht die Indikation zur Durchführung einer Alpharadin-Therapie besteht, mußte ich wegen körperlicher Schwäche, 
> zweite Bluttransfusion ist geplant, die Teilnahme an der laufenden Studie absagen. 
> Das ist sehr schade.


Ach, Horst,
das ist ja wirklich traurig, dass Du nun, nachdem der Ausschlussgrund Zytiga 
nicht mehr besteht, doch nicht Alpharadin bekommen kannst.
Gibt es eine Aussicht, später doch noch von dem neuen 
Medikament profitieren zu können?

Diesbezüglich vollkommen ratlos, kann auch ich Dir 
kein Gramm deines schweren Rucksackes abnehmen,
den Du nun schon mehr als zehn Jahre mit zunehmendem
Gewicht mit Dir trägst.

Vollkommen macht- und hilflos grüsst Dich
wie immer mit Horazens
Carpe diem!*

Konrad


*


> Dum loquimur, fugerit invida
> aetas: *carpe diem*, quam minimum credula postero.
> 
> Noch während wir hier reden, ist uns bereits die missgünstige Zeit entflohen:
> *Nimm den Tag*, und vertraue möglichst wenig auf den folgenden!

----------


## HorstK

> Gibt es eine Aussicht, später doch noch von dem neuen 
> Medikament profitieren zu können?


Konrad, ich hoffe es! Evtl. dann hier:




> Übrigens zur allgemeinen Info:
>  Eine Studie mit Alpharadin + Zytiga ist in unmittelbarer Vorbereitung und startet in den Zentren, die am Härtefallprogramm teilgenommen haben, im ersten Quartal 2014


@Harald, in dem Rucksack befinden sich so schwere Teile wie Gleason 9, Knochen-Metas von oben bis unten, hohe PSA-Werte und neu hinzu gekommene andere Sachen...


Euch beiden und allen anderen Mitkämpfern alles Gute!


Gruß

Horst

----------


## LowRoad

EC gives marketing approval for radium-223 in metastatic CRPC...

----------


## Urologe

*ACHTUNG  VERZÖGERUNG  ACHTUNG  VERZÖGERUNG* 
*Radium-223-Dichlorid / Alpharadin* 
Anfang November haben wir Sie mit unserem Newsletter darüber informiert, dass die
Firma Bayer HealthCare im September 2013 die europäische Zulassungsempfehlung
für das neue *Medikament Radium-223-Dichlorid* zur Behandlung von schmerzhaften
Knochenfiliae bei Patienten mit CRPC erhalten hat und die *Zulassung in
Deutschland* *für Anfang Dezember 2013 erwartet wird*.

Die Substanz *ist seit dem 15.11.2013 zur Therapie von Knochenmetastasen, bei
Patienten mit Prostatakrebs, als Medikament auch in Deutschland zugelassen.*

Leider können wir zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt aber *noch keine Behandlungen
durchführen*, da die zuständigen *Strahlenschutzbehörden der Bundesländer noch
keine Freigabe* (die sogenannte Umgangsgenehmigung) erteilen. Hintergrund sind hier
insbesondere noch fehlende Daten zur Frage der *Strahlenbelastung dritter Personen*,
die mit dem Patienten im Zusammenhang mit der Therapie Kontakt haben
(medizinisches Personal und Angehörige).

Für die Freigabe der Behandlung mit Radium-223 in Hamburg haben wir ein
entsprechendes Gutachten initiiert und hoffen, möglichst bald ein positives Ergebnis zu
bekommen. Sobald eine endgültige Genehmigung vorliegt, werden wir Sie informieren.

Sollten Sie Patienten haben, die aufgrund von Knochenmetastasen an starken Schmerzen
leiden, stünde die seit vielen Jahren zugelassene Behandlung mit dem Präparat
*Quadramet* (Samarium-153-EDTMP) zur Verfügung.

----------


## HorstK

> Die Substanz ist seit dem 15.11.2013 zur Therapie von Knochenmetastasen, bei
> Patienten mit Prostatakrebs, als Medikament auch in Deutschland zugelassen.


Nach einer Skelettszintigraphie wurde mir von der für  Radium-223-Dichlorid / Alpharadin zugelassenen und durchführenden Klinik u.a. folgendes mitgeteilt:
_"Es besteht somit die Indikation zur Durchführung einer Alpharadin-Therapie."

_Leider konnte ich wegen einer anderen "Baustelle" die Alpharadin-Therapie bis jetzt noch nicht beginnen.

(Stationäre Krankenhausbehandlung vom 12.11. bis 18.11.2013
Verlauf und Therapie:
Die stationäre Aufnahme erfolgte zur Abklärung der Beinödemen und Pleuraergüssen. Aktuell wurden multiple ossäre Metastasen mittels PET-Szintigraphie festgestellt.
Bodyplethysmographisch besteht eine schwere obstruktive Ventilationsstörung (COPD Stadium III) mit restriktiver Komponente. Eine antiobstruktive Therapie wurde eingeleitet. Darunter besserte sich auch die Dyspnoe.
Es wurde eine diagnostische und therapeutische Pleurapunktion rechts veranlasst. Hier wurden 1500 ml Flüssigkeit abgezogen. In gewonnener Flüssigkeit wurde eine Pleurakarzinose nachweisbar.
Es wurde eine Pleurodese, um erneute Pleuraergüsse zu verhindern, empfohlen.
Bei nachgelaufenen Pleuraergüssen bds. wurden am Fr. 22.11.2013 nochmal 1400 ml Flüssigkeit re. abgezogen.)

Gibt es evtl. Betroffene, welche die Alpharadin-Therapie schon durchführen und darüber berichten könnten??

Gruß Horst
http://www.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## HorstK

> *Nun isses durch...*


Gibt es evtl. Betroffene, welche die Alpharadin-Therapie schon durchführen und darüber berichten könnten??

Gruß Horst
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=report

----------


## LowRoad

*Mein lieber Horst,
*ich bin am Freitag in Düsseldorf gleich zum Bayer Stand hingerannt, um zu fragen, wie es denn jetzt aussieht. Hier die Aussage der Dame:

ALPHARADIN wird ab Mitte Dezember flächendecken in Deutschland verfügbar sein.Man benötigt einen "Umgangsgenehmigung"Die Studienstandorte haben eine solche bereitsPraxen, die z.B. Samarium einsetzen können eine solche beantragen - reine FormsacheAb Mitte Dezember wird es ein Onlineverzeichnis der verfügbaren Standorte geben
Zu den Kosten wollte sich die Dame auf dem Bayer Stand mir gegenüber nicht äußern. In einem Fachvortrag wurden Kosten von 10-13.000 genannt, was mir komisch vorkommt, denn als Einzeldosis wäre das deutlich teurer als in USA - ungewöhnlich. Für die gesamte Therapie, d.h. 6 Applikationen, wäre es dagegen sehr preisgünstig - auch ungewöhnlich. Bis zur Verfügbarkeit hat man mir schon mal eine Kostprobe zur oralen Verabreichung mitgegeben:



Horst, ich hoffe, du verzeihst mir diesen kleinen Schabernack.

----------


## HorstK

DANKE, lieber Andi, für Deine Nachforschungen und Fragen direkt am BAYER-Stand.

Ich hoffe, dieses Xofigo-"Leckerli" schmeckt dem Preis des Medikamentes entsprechend...
Wer denkt sich bloß diese blöden Namen wie z.B. Xofigo, Xtandi usw. aus.

Noch etwas, 
auf Anfrage teilte mir der zuständige Nuklearmediziner vom Klinikum an meinem Wohnort folgendes mit:

_"Vielen Dank für die Information. In den letzten Tagen hatte ich erneut Kontakt mit unserer Aufsichtsbehörde, dem Landesamt für Umwelt. Leider werden von der Behörde mittlerweile einige zusätzliche Anforderungen gestellt, so dass wir leider kurzfristig doch keine Therapie mit Alpharadin hier im Klinikum anbieten können. Ich bedauere das sehr! 
Vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse und alles Gute."
_


Gruß Horst

----------


## LowRoad

*Horst,
*dann drücke ich dir die Daumen, dass eine Alpharadin Therapie für dich alsbald möglich sein wird!

Bezüglich der zu erwartenden *Nebenwirkungen*, wurde in Düsseldorf davon berichtet, dass sich diese kurzfristig vorzugsweise auf den Verdauungstrakt beschränken. Alpharadin wird, wie Calcium, durch den Darm ausgeschieden, deshalb ergeben sich dabei die genannten Nebenwirkungen. Vorzugsweise Verstopfungen und gestörte Nahrungsaufnahme, deshalb ist, wie immer eigentlich, gesunde Ernährung in diesem Setting besonders wichtig!

Erfahrungen gibt es natürlich noch nicht. Ich habe dir aber mal exemplarisch einen Beitrag aus dem HW Forum (USA) rausgesucht. Der gute ONCAS bekommt XTANDI + ALPHARADIN. Er ist, wie andere aus dem Thread, Patient von Dr. Myers, der offensichtlich auch gerne XTANDI mit DASATINIB (Sprycel®) kombiniert - interessant!

Horst, wenn es dir, wegen mangelnder Englischkenntnisse, schwer fällt die Beiträge dort zu ergründen, dann melde dich nochmal. Ich könnte ggf. versuchen ein paar wichtige Absätze zu übersetzen. Da das aber ziemlich aufwändig ist, bitte nur bei Bedarf  thanks alot.

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Betroffene,
ich war noch in die Freiburger Studie aufgenommen  worden und hatte am 5.10. meine erste Infusion. Die Applikation selbst  läft genau so ab wie die Infusion bei der Knochenszinti. Im Prinzip also  banal, aber wegen der hohen Intensität darf eben nichts schiefgehen bei  der Infusion. Bei Chemo's ist das zwar auch nicht anders, aber die  Deutschen sind eben absolut Spitze im Vorschriften erlassen ...
LowRoad  hat recht mit den Nebenwirkungen im Darm. Bei mir hat sich nach ca. 3 -  4 Wochen eine leichte Schleimabsonderung beim Stuhlgang eingestellt.  Das hatte ich vor 7 Jahren bei und nach meiner IMRT auf die Prostata  auch. Die Schleimhaut wird eben durch die auftretende Strahlenbelastung  gereizt. Es ist aber nicht weiter schlimm und bereitet auch keine  Schmerzen. Man muß sich nur auf den durch die "Schmierung" enorm  beschleunigten Stuhldrang einstellen! 
Was für mich aber bedeutend  schlimmer ist, ist die deutliche Verstärkung meiner durch  Vorbehandlungen schon vorhandenen Neutropenie in den Beinen, besonders  den Füßen. Sogar in den Händen habe ich jetzt ein deutlich taubes, kribbelndes  Gefühl, etwa so, wie wenn einem der Arm "eingeschlafen" war.
Es ist  zwar eine extrem kurze Reichweite der Strahlung (<=0,1 mm), aber  dafür aber auch eine extrem hohe Strahlenintensität, die sich erst  einmal über alle Blutbahnen verteilen muß, um zu den Knochenkrebszellen  zu gelangen. So ganz ohne ist die Sache also nicht.
Es wäre demnach  wohl empfehlenswert, während und eine gewisse Zeit nach der Infusion  Hände und Füße in Eispackungen/ Kühlhandschuhe/ Kühlschuhe zu stecken,  wie es bei Chemo-Infusionen praktiziert wird.
Ich denke, auch die  anderen Kollegen, die bereits Alpharadin-Erfahrungen haben, sollten sich  hier über ihre Erfahrungen äußern. Jeder Körper zeigt bekanntlich  wieder andere Reaktionen.
Viele Grüße,
Peter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peter,

meinst Du wirklich _Neutropenie_ (Verringerung der Anzahl der weißen Blutkörperchen) oder vielleicht _Neuropathie_ (Erkrankung peripherer Nerven)? Deine Symptombeschreibung deutet eher auf Letzteres. Die Information wäre wichtig für weitere Patienten.

Ralf

----------


## Urologe

Gemeint ist sicher

Polyneuropathie ....

----------


## PeterP

Hallo Ralf,
danke für Dein wachsames Auge!   Natürlich meinte ich Neuropathie.
Ich habe aber auch noch etwas zu ergänzen zu meinem Beitrag.
Bei mir waren in der Folge auch deutlich verstärkte Gleichgewichtsstörungen und Unsicherheiten beim Gehen aufgetreten. Momentan ist das glücklicherweise wieder etwas im abklingen. Ich hatte mir schon ein Rezept für einen Rollator geholt...
Grüße,
Peter

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Peter,

ich habe mit Deinem Beitrag eine neue Seite im Forumextrakt gestartet und die ergänzende Information eingefügt.

Ralf

----------


## SCHMADDING

War am Donnerstag im UKM in Münster zu meiner monatlichen Kontrolle
dort wurde mir gesagt das BAYER erhebliche Probleme mit der Produktion
des Alpharadin hätte und etliche Kliniken in D händeringend darauf warten
würden, ebenso Münster. Da Zytiga bei mir nicht mehr hilft bekomme ich
seit gestern Enzalutamid ( XTANDI ) bin gespannt wie das anschlägt

----------


## Heinz Kurt

Liebe Betroffene,
Bayer hat inzwischen geliefert, denn ein guter Bekannter erhielt vor wenigen Tagen die 1. Alpharadin-Spritze mit der Auflage, *wöchentlich* bestimmte Laborwerte machen zu lassen. Bei auswärtiger Behandlung kann das Labor auch am Heimatort gemacht werden.
Schöne Festtage und alles Gute im Neuen Jahr, Heinz Kurt

----------


## Eheweib

Hallo,
http://www.wien-heute.at/p-73536.php
Vielleicht hat Österreich schon Studien, die sie vor der Veröffentlichung dieses Pressetextes gemacht haben?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Vielleicht hat Österreich schon Studien, die sie vor der Veröffentlichung dieses Pressetextes gemacht haben?


Boaahh!
Die Barmherzigen Schwestern sind der Zeit voraus:



> http://www.wien-heute.at/p-73536.php
> Das Präparat wurde am* 18. Dezember  2014 erstmals* in Österreich bei einem Patienten eingesetzt.


Frühere Studien gibt es in Österreich offensichtlich nicht, wenn dies die erste Verabreichung an einen Patienten war (bzw. sein wird ;-)). Braucht es auch nicht, weil die Wirkung von Alpharadin auf europäischer Ebene geklärt worden ist.
Jetzt kommt die Anwendungsphase, und es bleibt zu hoffen, dass trotz der scharfen Strahlenschutzvorschriften und wegen der geringen Halbwertszeit schwieriger Logistik viele Betroffene von 'Xofigo' profitieren können.

Carpe diem!
Hvielemi

----------


## Eheweib

Tja deshalb dürfen sie sich so nennen :-) 
Trotzdem müsste doch vorher eine Studie gemacht worden sein, damit man jetzt dies offiziell veröffentlichen kann? Egal, ich hatte davon schon im TV gehört im Frühjahr bei einer Sendung ARD ? da sprach ein Pharmokologe von Bayer und nannte es aber anders. Aufgrund der aktuellen REcherchen hier im Forum, wusste ich aber, dass es sich um Alpharadin handelte. 
In diesem Sinne einen guten Start in 2015 eh.... 2014 natürlich

----------


## HorstK

Erneuter Krankenhausaufenthalt vom 17.12. bis 29.12.2013 

wegen

 Pleurodese: 
 Ist die Grundkrankheit, die zu einem belastenden Pleuraerguss führt, selbst nicht behandelbar, kann es hilfreich sein, die beiden  Blätter des Brustfells gezielt miteinander zu verkleben. Dies geschieht durch Medikamente, die der Arzt über eine Thoraxsaugdrainage einbringt.

und

Facialisparese: (Gesichtsnervenlähmung)
 Logopädie: Fachrichtung PNF (Propriozeptive Neuromuskuläre Fazilitation)

*Die Alpharadin-Therapie (Radium 223) wurde noch nicht begonnen.

*
Horst
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=62&page=data

----------


## Harald_1933

Lieber Horst,

Dir bleibt wirklich nichts erspart. Dennoch werden weiterhin beide Daumen für Dich gedrückt gehalten.

*"Herrgott, gib mir Geduld - aber bald"*
(Wolfgang Clement) 


Herzliche Grüße Harald

----------


## M Schostak

> *Mein lieber Horst,
> *ich bin am Freitag in Düsseldorf gleich zum Bayer Stand hingerannt
> Zu den Kosten wollte sich die Dame auf dem Bayer Stand mir gegenüber nicht äußern. In einem Fachvortrag wurden Kosten von 10-13.000 genannt, was mir komisch vorkommt, denn als Einzeldosis wäre das deutlich teurer als in USA - ungewöhnlich. Für die gesamte Therapie, d.h. 6 Applikationen, wäre es dagegen sehr preisgünstig - auch ungewöhnlich. Bis zur Verfügbarkeit hat man mir schon mal eine Kostprobe zur oralen Verabreichung mitgegeben:


Ich kann was zu den genauen Kosten sagen:
Ich hatte ja bereits vom Alpharadin-Härtefallprogramm in Magdeburg berichtet. Wir haben 8 Patienten eingeschlossen.
Nach der Zulassung haben wir uns neu sortiert. Jede Therapie muss einzeln bei den Krankenkassen beantragt werden. Neben der eigentlichen Medikation geht es auch um Begleitkosten, z.B. für die Entsorgung von verwendeten Materialien. Am 16.12. haben wir die erste offizielle Zusage einer Krankenkasse über die Gesamtkosten der Xofigo-Therapie in Höhe von genau *41.418,86 Euro* (zuzüglich 6 x 10 Euro Zuzahlung) erhalten.
Bis Weihnachten kamen jeweils sehr schnell noch drei weitere Zusagen. Weil wir in Magdeburg  die Umgangsgenehmigung ja bereits haben, sind diese 4 Patienten inzwischen offiziell behandelt.
Ich gönne das natürlich jedem. Bayer sich selbst auch, die Firma rechnet mit 1 Milliarde Umsatz im ersten Jahr. Dafür kann man schon mal ein paar Kekse ausgeben...
Übrigens die Impfähnliche Substanz Sipuleucel T kostet 68.317,- Euro pro Therapie. Diese Medikation findet angeblich v.a. wegen der hohen Kosten und der fraglichen Übernahme durch die Kassen keinen Lizenznehmer und Produzenten in Europa. Vielleicht wird das ja jetzt leichter.

Herzliche Grüße

M Schostak

----------


## LowRoad

Vielen Dank Herr Prof. Schostak für diese ergänzende Information. Ich finde es immer wichtig, dass sich die Patienten darüber klar sind, welche immensen Kosten diese ganzen neuen Therapien verursachen können.

Ihnen und allen Leidensgenossen ein Gutes Neues Jahr!

----------


## Harald_1933

*Neuer Rundbrief von Dr. Eichhorn*



Bitte,* hier lesen.*

*"Achte auf das Kleine in der Welt, das macht das Leben reicher und zufriedener"*
(Carl Hilty)

Gruß Harald

----------


## siwi17

Neues aus Nordrhein-Westfalen
Die Universitätskliniken Düsseldorf und Essen haben die Umgangsgenehmigung mit Xofigo durch die Bezirksregierung Düsseldorf erhalten.

Siegfried

----------


## Marion K.

*Am Alle die ich nicht kenne, 

 aber meinen Vater, HorstK, stetig begleitet haben.



**Am 29.03.2014 konnte er zufrieden und entspannt einschlafen.*

**
*Gemeinsame Gedanken stärken.* 

*Horst/Vati, du musstest die letzte Reise ohne uns gehen*

*Es war schmerzlich dem hilflos zuzusehen.* 

*Wir lieben dich.
Danke sagt die Tochter ... Marion

*

----------


## LowRoad

Eine neue sehr interessante Phase-III Studie (NCT02043678), die BAYER, der Hersteller von Alpharadin (XOFIGO®) aufgelegt hat:

_"Radium-223 Dichloride and Abiraterone Acetate Compared to Placebo and Abiraterone Acetate for Men With Cancer of the Prostate When Medical or Surgical Castration Does Not Work and When the Cancer Has Spread to the Bone, Has Not Been Treated With Chemotherapy and is Causing no or Only Mild Symptoms"
_
_Radium-223-dichlorid zusammen mit Abiraterone Acetate (Tytiga®)im Vergleich zu Placebo und Abiraterone Acetate für Männer mit Prostatakrebs, wenn medizinische oder chirurgische Kastration nicht mehr funktioniert und sich der Krebs auf die Knochen ausgebreitet hat, sie aber noch nicht mit Chemotherapie behandelt wurden und keine oder nur leichte Symptome haben._

*Einschluß Kriterien:*

Histologically or cytologically confirmed adenocarcinoma of the prostateMale subjects of age >= 18 yearsProstate cancer progression documented by prostate specific antigen according to the Prostate Cancer Working Group 2 (PCWG2) criteria or radiological progression according to Response Evaluation Criteria in Solid Tumors (RECIST), version 1.1.Two or more bone metastases on bone scan within 4 weeks prior to randomization with no lung, liver, other visceral and/or brain metastasis.Asymptomatic or mildly symptomatic prostate cancer.Subjects who received combined androgen blockade with an anti-androgen must have shown PSA(prostate specific antigen) progression after discontinuing the anti-androgen prior to enrollment.Medical or surgical castration with testosterone less than 50 ng/dL (1.7nmol/L).Eastern Cooperative Oncology Group (ECOG) Performance Status 0 or 1 

*Studienstandorte in Deutschland sollen sein:*
Ulm, Baden-WürttembergErlangen, BayernMünchen, BayernHannover, NiedersachsenMainz, Rheinland-PfalzJena, ThüringenBerlinBremenHamburg 

Es erfolgt noch keine Rekrutierung, aber das wird nicht mehr lange dauern. Wer sich dazu berufen fühlt, könnte evt. abwarten, und schon mal Kontakt mit den entsprechenden Kliniken aufnehmen.

----------


## Hvielemi

> *Am Alle die ich nicht kenne, 
> 
>  aber meinen Vater, HorstK, stetig begleitet haben.
> 
> **Am 29.03.2014 konnte er zufrieden und entspannt einschlafen*


Liebe Marion

 ich hab ja auch mal was in diesem Thread geschrieben,
und schon ist man mit einem fernen Schicksal verbunden.

Horst hatte viel mehr als 'nur' den Prostatakrebs zu
tragen, und ich habe bewundert, wie er stets sachlich
über seinen Leidensweg berichtete. Dass gerade ihm
die neue und aufregende Therapie mit Alpharadin
verwehrt bleiben musste, ist bewegend.

Dein Bericht, dass Horst zufrieden und entspannt einschlafen durfte, 
mag für manchen von uns Mitbetroffenen tröstlich sein, auch für mich.





Sonnenuntergang von meinem Küchenfenster im Hof 'Puistola'.


Die Erinnerungen an deinen Vater ist, was von seinem Leben bleibt.
Das ist nicht wenig, wie ich nach Tod meiner eigenen
Eltern vor nicht langer Zeit feststellen durfte.

Ich wünsche Dir von Herzen, dass Deine Erinnerungen an Horst
reich und erfüllend seien.

Mit den allerbesten Wünschen aus dem tiefverschneiten Lappland!

Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## Harald_1933

*Phase-III-Studie mit Radium-223-dichlorid in Kombination mit Abirateronacetat
*
*Phase-III-Studie mit Radium-223-dichlorid in Kombination mit Abirateronacetat für Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs
*



> Bayer HealthCare hat mit der Patientenrekrutierung für eine neue Phase-III-Studie mit Radium-223-dichlorid (Radium-223, Xofigo®) begonnen. Die Studie untersucht Radium-223 in Kombination mit Abirateronacetat und Prednison/Prednisolon zur Behandlung von nicht vorbehandelten Patienten mit metastasiertem kastrationsresistenten Prostatakrebs (CRPC), deren Metastasen hauptsächlich die Knochen betreffen und die bisher keine oder nur leichte Symptome aufweisen. Die Studie soll die Wirkung dieser Kombinationstherapie auf die Überlebenszeit ohne symptomatische skelettbezogene Ereignisse (SSE-FS, symptomatic skeletal event-free survival) untersuchen.


Bitte *hier* und *hier* lesen. 

*"Es gibt keinen Schmerz, der nicht zu übertreffen wäre, das einzig Unendliche ist der Schmerz"*
(Elias Canetti)

Gruß Harald

----------


## LowRoad

Xofigo (radium Ra-223 dichloride) distribution will be suspended on October 10,  2014 for all current and new patients, *worldwide*....

__ Read More __

----------


## Hvielemi

> Xofigo (radium Ra-223 dichloride) distribution will be suspended on October 10,  2014 for all current and new patients, *worldwide*....
> 
> __ Read More __


Kurz in ein paar freien Sätzen:

Ein Produktionsstopp wegen Verunreinigungen betrifft die Fabrik in den USA.
Es wurde kein Xofigo aus der verunreinigten Charge ausgeliefert.
(Norwegen scheint weiterhin zu produzieren, da hier das Problem nicht auftrat,
was im Widerspruch steht zu dem "Weltweit" in Schlagzeile und Text.)

Da Radium eine Halbwertszeit von nur 11 Tagen hat,  sei die Versorgung mit
Xofigo durch den Produktionsunterbruch in den USA schon bald nicht mehr
gewährleistet. Das Wiederanfahren der Produktion nach Klärung der Ursachen
der Panne dauert zwei Wochen. Eine Verzögerung begonnener Therapien um
bis zu 56 Tagen hält Bayer für unbedenklch.

So in etwa
Hvielemi

----------


## LowRoad

Entsprechend eines kurzen Statements von Mike Scott im Infolink betrifft es_ “the only plant where the drug is made (in Norway)”_. Das würde uns dann wohl doch auch betreffen, nicht nur die Amerikaner!?

----------


## Hvielemi

> Entsprechend eines kurzen Statements von Mike Scott im Infolink betrifft es_ “the only plant where the drug is made (in Norway)”_. Das würde uns dann wohl doch auch betreffen, nicht nur die Amerikaner!?


Ja, Andi, Du hast ( leider) recht.
Ich muss wohl eine bessere Brille besorgen
und sorgfältiger lesen.
Die Betroffenen bitte ich um Entschuldigung.

 Carpe diem! 
  Hvielemi / Konrad

----------


## LowRoad

Produktion ist wohl wieder angelaufen, und die Versorgung wird sich kurzfristig normalisieren, so meint es zumindest Bayer HealthCare  ...more...

----------


## siwi17

Die Produktion ist wohl wieder angelaufen, aber Bayer liefert zurzeit nicht aus. Hat jemand Informationen darüber, warum neue Patienten momentan nicht behandelt werden?

Viele Grüße

Siegfried

----------


## LowRoad

_Patient mit niedriger Tumorlast in Progression nach Sipuleucel-T (Provenge®), bei dem eine Behandlung mit Radium-223 zu einer Schmerzreduktion unabhängig von PSA und ALP führte._
 
So die Überschrift eines Video Reviews von Dr. Christopher Pieczonka, der, wie er selbst berichtet seit der Zulassung von Radium-223 etwa 40 Patienten damit behandelt hat. Bei dem Pateinten, den er beispielhaft vorstellt, wurde folgendes Therapieschema durchgeführt:




Auffallend, und auch für mich neu war, dass dieser Patient gut auf die Behandlung von Alpharadin in Bezug auf Schmerreduktion ansprach. Schmerzhafte Knochenmetastasen im Rippenbereich waren für diesen Patienten mit einer erheblicher Bewegungsbeeinflussung (Golf) verbunden, die auch mit üblichen Pain-Killern nicht mehr sicher kontrollierbar war. 

Zur Kontrolle wurde vor und nach der Behandlung ein NaF-PET Scan durchgeführt, so wie es als Alternative zur klassischen Knochenszintigraphie in den USA jetzt leitliniengerecht durchführbar ist. Parallel wurde der PSA und ALP Wert während der Behandlung protokolliert:



Der PSA Ausgangswert, vor der Behandlung mit Alpharadin, war nur 1,5ng/ml, was auf das Vorhandensein nicht PSA absondernder Krebszellen hindeutet, da die vorhandenen Schmerzen mit Medikamenten kontrolliert werden mussten. Nach der 4. Alpharadin Injektion benötigte der Patient keinerlei weitere Schmerzmittel mehr. Auffallend ist, dass weder der PSA-Wert noch die Alkalische Phosphatase, die ja bei Knochenmetastasen oft erhöht ist, ein Therapieansprechen zeigen, sondern eine geeignete Bildgebung erforderlich ist.

Die Kontrolle der Blutwerte erbrachte ein zu erwartenden Abfall u.a. des Hämoglobins, der sich aber nicht interventionsbedürftig darstellte.

--------------------------------------
*Quelle:* UroToday; Lower Tumor Burden Patient with Progression after Sipuleucel-T, then Treated with Radium-223

----------


## GK1957

Hallo LowRoad

Weißt Du mehr über diese Studie oder kann ich irgendwo Ergebnisse nachlesen?
hintergrund ist der, dass mir mein Doc heute angeboten hat, mich in eine solche Studie zu bringen, also Xofigo in Verbindung mit Arbiratetone. Da scheinen noch andere Studien zu laufen, wenn ich mir das Datum Deines Beitrags ansehe.

----------


## Herbert tröpfelt

Hallo Miteinander,

ich habe eine Alpharadin-Behandlung hinter mir - 6 Spritzen im Abstand von einem Monat, bzw zwei weil das Medikament nicht geliefert werden konnte - allerdings war der Erfolg nicht sonderlich. Eine schmerzhafte Metastase im Oberschenkel wurde z.B. gar nicht reduziert, die Schmerzen konnten erst durch eine zweite Bestrahlung abgestellt werden. Auch die Nebenwirkung war bei mir sehr heftig, nach ca. zwei Wochen nach der letzten Spritze war ich so schwach und erschöpft, daß ich fast rund um die Uhr nur schlafen konnte - in der Woche habe ich zehn Kilo Gewicht verloren!
In der Zwischenzeit habe ich mich wieder erholt und auch einige Kilo zugelegt.
Zur Zeit habe ich mit einer Chemotherapie begonnen die ich bislang gut vertrage.

Gruß Herbert

----------


## Hans-J.

Hallo Alpharadin Interessierte.

ein wie ich finde bemerkenswerter Sinneswandel in der Sequenz mit Xofigo.




> *Behandlung mit Xofigo früh anfangen*Professor Axel Heidenreich, jetzt Köln, stellte die neuen, kürzlich auf dem ASCO 2015 veröffentlichten Phase-III-Studien-Daten zu Radium-223 vor.
> Die Ergebnisse zeigen, dass eine Behandlung mit Radium-223 bereits dann begonnen werden sollte, wenn die Metastasenlast noch gering ist. 
>  Patienten, bei denen die Krankheit unter Abirateron oder Enzalutamid fortschreitet, können parallel mit Radium-223 weiter therapiert werden. 
>  Die günstigen Überlebensdaten bei gleichzeitiger Anwendung von Abirateron oder Denosumab könnten laut Heidenreich für einen additiven oder synergistischen Effekt der unterschiedlichen Substanzen sprechen – ein Ansatz, der zurzeit in prospektiv randomisierten klinischen Studien evaluiert wird. 
> Die parallele Medikation führt nicht zu einer erhöhten Nebenwirkungsrate oder einem geringeren therapeutischen Ansprechen.
>  - See more at: http://prostatakrebs-tipps.de/behand....nX6D6hot.dpuf


Gruss
Hans-J.

----------

